# Chicagoland Klassic's 12th Annual  BIKETOBERFEST BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Sep 26, 2021)

12th Annual
BIKETOBERFEST BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP
OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS
PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER ( Motor) TYPE! - JUVENILE
MINI BIKEs
SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM
SPECTATOR ADMISSION DONATE $ WHAT YOU CAN GOING TOO FOOD PANTRY !
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
Outdoor space $20
SWAP SPACE $25 Indoor 2 8ft tables  INDOOR SPACE IS SMALLER
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM.
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM
JUDGED 8 CLASSES PLUS SPECTATORS FAVORITE OVER 20 AWARDS
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE.
8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS
Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
http://www.facebook.com/DJRudyK
RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## the tinker (Sep 26, 2021)

DATE?


----------



## falconer (Sep 26, 2021)

date?


----------



## ricobike (Sep 27, 2021)

According to his facebook it's this Sunday, October 3rd.


----------



## biker (Sep 27, 2021)

dj rudy k said:


> 12th Annual
> BIKETOBERFEST BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP
> OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS
> PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
> ...



Thats funny no dates listed.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 29, 2021)

biker said:


> Thats funny no dates listed.



sunday october 3


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 30, 2021)

dj rudy k said:


> 12th Annual 10/3/21
> BIKETOBERFEST BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP
> OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS
> PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
> ...


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 30, 2021)

the tinker said:


> DATE?



10/3/21


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 30, 2021)

10/3/21


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 30, 2021)

flier


----------



## the tinker (Oct 2, 2021)

I'll post photos.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 3, 2021)

Pics


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 11, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Pics
> 
> View attachment 1489232
> 
> ...



TTHANKS FOR PICS!


----------

